# Fungus?



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

Yesterday, I noticed some strange growth in my viv. I've tried looking at it using a magnifying glass and my best guess so far is that it is some kind of fungus. Perhaps someone with more experience can confirm or reject my speculations?

It's growing quite close to the front glass so it's difficult to get a good photo. If I try to take one through the glass, I get reflections (without the flash). This is the best I could accomplish;










Any ideas?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i could be wrong but it looks like you just have some moss that is putting off spores they typically are brown and have a slender stalk and a tiny seed shaped head.http://farm1.static.flickr.com/162/335588492_3c1991d3c2.jpg
http://www.shortcourses.com/naturelog/hairycap02.jpg there are two shots of the moss spores. thats what i think you are trying to point out in the pic, however it is very hard to tell.


----------

